# Kidney stones?



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Has there been a link shown between Hashimoto's or hypothyroid and kidney stones?

In the very painful process of passing another one. They are calcium.

My Vitamin D levels are "depleted" from my last go-round of bloodwork.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> Has there been a link shown between Hashimoto's or hypothyroid and kidney stones?
> 
> In the very painful process of passing another one. They are calcium.
> 
> My Vitamin D levels are "depleted" from my last go-round of bloodwork.


Oh, my gosh!! Yes! I remember them with distaste and agonal memories remain. Oh, the pain! I am so so sorry!

Are you by chance taking calcium? Or a lot of Vitamin C? Both will promote this.

Tons and tons of water and walking, walking and more walking. Cranberry juice or capsules to stave off bladder infection.

What happens is that our whole bodies are in "decreased motility mode" and therefore not able to process much of anything like a healthy body would.

Constipation, gall stones, kidney stones, anesthetics and other meds, alcohol........................the list is long. Sometimes that includes glutens and sugars also.

I feel for you; I really do!


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Awful doesn't begin to describe it. I'm not sure what is worse - the pain or the Norco I take for the pain. Talk about slowing your system down...

The multi-vitamin I take only has a little calcium and I was told to get a majority from food vs. a supplement. I've never heard about the vitamin C.

I think I'm going to get a referral to a urologist. This is beyond nuts. It's been going on for a year. I'm so worried about working on Sunday! I'll likely have 4 or 5 massage clients at the spa. I'll probably take half a pill so I can function and keep the pain at bay and have my husband drive me. Not happy at all!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> Awful doesn't begin to describe it. I'm not sure what is worse - the pain or the Norco I take for the pain. Talk about slowing your system down...
> 
> The multi-vitamin I take only has a little calcium and I was told to get a majority from food vs. a supplement. I've never heard about the vitamin C.
> 
> I think I'm going to get a referral to a urologist. This is beyond nuts. It's been going on for a year. I'm so worried about working on Sunday! I'll likely have 4 or 5 massage clients at the spa. I'll probably take half a pill so I can function and keep the pain at bay and have my husband drive me. Not happy at all!


I hear you loud and clear! The pain is worse than childbirth. Move and jostle around as best you can so you can dislodge and move it down through the ureter. I feel soooooooooooooooooo bad for you.

My old-fashioned doc whacked me on the kidney years ago and dislodged it. I passed it about an hour later. I was on a morphine and demerol drip and that did nothing and I do mean nothing for the pain.

And then when you finally do pass it; your nerves are shot. I remember all too well. Very weak and shaky!


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

It took me two months to pass the last one.

My nerves are shot already! lol!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> It took me two months to pass the last one.
> 
> My nerves are shot already! lol!


Oh, no!! You must jump up and down, bend down and touch your toes and have someone "massage" your kidney. Don't hurt yourself though; use common sense. Being active helps. It truly does. Do "twisties" and other exercises for the core.

You can't continue like this. You will have to see urologist sooner or later. Sad, but true.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> Has there been a link shown between Hashimoto's or hypothyroid and kidney stones?
> 
> In the very painful process of passing another one. They are calcium.
> 
> My Vitamin D levels are "depleted" from my last go-round of bloodwork.


This needs to be ruled out.

copy and paste

KIDNEY STONES IN PATIENTS WITH HYPERPARATHYROIDISM. Another common presentation for persistently elevated calcium levels due to parathyroid disease is the development of kidney stones. Since the major function of the kidneys is to filter and clean the blood, they will be constantly exposed to high levels of calcium in patients with an over-active parathyroid gland. The constant filtering of large amounts of calcium will cause the collection of calcium within the renal tubules leading to kidney stones. In extreme cases of long-standing parathyroid disease, the entire kidney can become calcified and even take on the characteristics of bone because of deposition of so much calcium within the tissues. Not only is this painful because of the presence of kidney stones, in severe cases it can cause kidney failure. People with kidney stones are almost guaranteed to have one big parathyroid tumor (not 4 bad glands), so these are usually easy, quick operations for the really experienced endocrine surgeon. Kidney stones are seen in only 24% of patients with hyperparathyroidism. Men with hyperparathyroidism have twice the risk of developing kidney stones as women. People with hyperparathyroidism under the age of 40 have twice the risk of having kidney stones than people over the age of 40. If you have kidney stones you must check your blood calcium AND your PTH levels. You will continue to get stones if you don't remove the parathyroid tumor.

http://parathyroid.com/parathyroid-symptoms.htm


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Andros said:


> This needs to be ruled out.
> 
> copy and paste
> 
> ...


Zoiks. I have all those symptoms.

I was planning on calling my endo tomorrow anyway to see what the results of my bloodwork are and to tell him I got to battle another kidney stone this weekend. I'll ask about this.

Question: If I had un ultrasound done of my thyroid, wouldn't they have seen a large parathyroid gland?

I think it's worth getting my calcium levels checked and I don't see why he wouldn't throw in the other test as well.

Would an endo be the person I would see about that anyway?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> Zoiks. I have all those symptoms.
> 
> I was planning on calling my endo tomorrow anyway to see what the results of my bloodwork are and to tell him I got to battle another kidney stone this weekend. I'll ask about this.
> 
> ...


To be honest with you, I don't think so. They probably did not even have a peek at the parathyroids. You know; don't dare thing beyond the box and had a look around. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!

Let us know; I am concerned.


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

OK. I called my endo and he said that my calcium levels are normal, but he wants one of my stones analyzed to find out what it's composition is. So I made and appointment with my PCP for Thursday and I'm going to give her the stone for testing.

My follow up appointment with the endo for the RAIU is April 5th. THe scheduler said that it takes up to two weeks to get the results back. If it came back sooner, she would call and move the appointment up. Fingers crossed.

My cortisol test, sed rate and iron test are still not back.


----------

